# Basic ceviche recipe????? Help



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am looking for a basic ceviche recipe anybody have a good one?


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

I tried Carla's Ceviche posted by Seahuntress on page two of the recipie's. Sorry I have'nt figured out how to copy/post the thread or I would have. Anyway that is a great recipe.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

fishgravy said:


> I tried Carla's Ceviche posted by Seahuntress on page two of the recipie's. Sorry I have'nt figured out how to copy/post the thread or I would have. Anyway that is a great recipe.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=77056

Ceviche


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Deebo.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Use the search function at the top of the page and type in ceviche. Tou will find Carla's recipe, which I tried and is excellent, along with Capt. Doug's and several others.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

snapper steve said:


> I am looking for a *basic* ceviche recipe anybody have a good one?


Man said BASIC (by the way, love Carlas), but here's BASIC.

Enough lime juice to cover fish.

Chili pepper

Pace Thick and Chunky

This is cevichi you can prepare in 5 foot seas while running the helm.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

squeeze and chop up everything the nite before and put it in a freezer ziplock.

just don't forget to take it with you.....from experience....


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

Buy pico from a restaurant before you head out on the boat. Once you catch a good size mahi, stick the fillet in the bag with some lime juice for a while. Mix it into the pico, and you're good to go.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Use a can of rotel mexican style instead of hot sauce. Has a great flavor.


----------



## SPECtackle (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know if this qualifies as basic, but it's good...

3/4 lb white fish, cut into 1/2 inch dice
1/2 cup lime juice
2 minced serrano peppers (seeds removed)
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes
1/2 cup small diced avocado
1 tbsp diced red onion
2 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro
1 tbsp oilve oil
1/2 tsp kosher salt

Cover and refrigerate fish in glass dish with lime juice +/- 6 hours, stir occasionally
Drain fish, add everything else, fold gently to mix.

Scarf!
Yield: 4 appetizer portions...
we usually quadruple and make it a meal on fresh tortilla chips
es pretty good!


----------

